# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  ΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΗΣ ΟΙΚΙΑΚΟΥ ΨΥΓΕΙΟΥ

## cooper007

Γειας σας παιδια,ειμαι καινουργιο μελος και ηθελα να κανω και εγω την πρωτη μου ερωτηση πανω στους θερμοστατες (μηχανικους) οχι ηλεκτρονικους,για τον τροπο που θα μας δειξει οτι ειναι καλος η καμμενος.Δηλαδη τι ακριβως πρεπει να μετραμε,σε ποιους ακροδεκτες πρεπει να μας κλεινει κυκλωμα κ.τ.λ.Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!

----------


## nikolaras

> Γειας σας παιδια,ειμαι καινουργιο μελος και ηθελα να κανω και εγω την πρωτη μου ερωτηση πανω στους θερμοστατες (μηχανικους) οχι ηλεκτρονικους,για τον τροπο που θα μας δειξει οτι ειναι καλος η καμμενος.Δηλαδη τι ακριβως πρεπει να μετραμε,σε ποιους ακροδεκτες πρεπει να μας κλεινει κυκλωμα κ.τ.λ.Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!



Καλώς ήρθες Παναγιώτη.
Αν δεν βάλεις φωτο και με ζουμ μάλιστα δεν πρόκειτε να πάρεις μια έγκυρη απάντηση.

----------


## cooper007

Φιλε νικο εχεις δικιο.Μπηκα σε ενα site και συγκεκριμενα στο eaparts.gr στο οποιο εχει σε φωτο διαφορους θερμοστατες διαφορετικων τυπων και κατεβασα 3 διαφορετικους ως προς τις επαφες τους δηλαδη με 2 επαφες με 3 επαφες και με 4 επαφες.Σε ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

ΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΗΣ 4 ΕΠΑΦΩΝ.jpgΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΗΣ 3 ΕΠΑΦΩΝ  AEG.jpgΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΗΣ 2 ΕΠΑΦΩΝ ARISTON.jpg

----------


## mast4

(ψυκτικός)φίλε μου δεν υπάρχει μέτρηση σε έναν συμβατικό θερμοστάτη με τον τρόπο που το θέτεις.το θέμα είναι να γνωρίζεις,1 αν ο θερμοστάτης είναι που πρέπει να βάλεις τον βολβό(αισθητήρα)αν στην πρώτη κλίμακα έχεις 3-4 βαθμούς είναι καλός ότι άλλο θες ρώτα....

----------


## cooper007

Φιλε ακη ομολογω πως δεν ησουν και τοσο κατανοητος...Μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις πιο απλα τι εννοεις?Οταν λες οτι ο θερμοστατης ειναι που πρεπει να γνωριζω που θα βαλω τον βολβο δεν το καταλαβαινω...Και το δευτερο που λες οτι στην πρωτη κλιμακα εαν εχω 3-4 βαθμους εννοεις οτι αν εχω τον θερμοστατη στο 1 και μετρησω την συντηρηση πρεπει να εχω τους παραπανω βαθμους αν καταλαβα καλα?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φίλε Παναγιώτη κάθε ψυγείο έχει τις δικές του ιδιαιτερότητες . Ο κάθε θερμοστάτης έχεις στο πλάι του στοιχεία προδιαγραφές . αυτά που έχουν π.χ. 2 επαφές είναι τα πιο απλά . και εκείνα με 3 και 4 . μπαίνουν ανάλογα με τις εξτρά λειτουργίες που θέλουμε να κάνει
Πάντως ένας καλός τρόπος για να δεις αν είναι καλός ο θερμοστάτης είναι και στον αρκετά έντονο κρότο που κάνει όταν οπλίζει  . Στο μέσον του θερμοστάτη (εκεί που δείχνει και τα στοιχεία) έχει μια εγκοπή Γ όπως φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες. και μέσα στην εγκοπή έχει ένα λαμάκι αυτό το λαμάκι ανεβοκατεβαίνει ανάλογα και την ψύξη . αν με ένα μικρό κατσαβιδάκι το πιέσεις θα ακούσεις έναν θόρυβο όταν οπλίσει / ξε-οπλίσει. Όμως αυτός ο έλεγχος δεν φτάνει θα πρέπει να το δοκιμάσεις με τον αισθητήρα του σε σχετικές θερμοκρασίες για να κόψει . και κατόπιν και έλεγχος με πολύμετρο στις επαφές .

----------

cooper007 (16-02-12)

----------


## vasilllis

Τα περισσοτερα ειναι επαφες.
αρα μεταξυ τους θα κλεινουν επαφη ειτε στο ανοικτο ειτε στο κλειστο.Οποτε γυρνωντας τον ροοστατη θα αλλαζει η κατασταση του απο ανοικτη σε κλειστη και το αντιθετο.
Μετα ακομα μια δοκιμη ειναι να χωσεις το αισθητηριο στο ψυγειο-καταψυξη να το ρυθμισεις και να δεις σε καννενα 10 λεπτο να κλεισει ο θερμοστατης.

----------

cooper007 (16-02-12)

----------


## cooper007

Φιλε μιχαλη ησουν απολυτα σαφης και σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!Θα πειραματιστω σε αυτο που ειπες με το λαμακι και φυσικα με το πολυμετρο.Για τις εξτρα λειτουργιες που ειπες παραπανω μπορεις να δωσεις καποιο παραδειγμα?Δηλαδη περαν απο τον ρολο να κοβει και να ξεκιναει τον συμπιεστη κανει και κατι αλλο?

----------


## cooper007

Φιλε βασιλη σε ευχαριστω και σενα με την σειρα σου!Θα κανω σιγουρα αρκετες δοκιμες με διαφορετικων τυπων θερμοστατες ως προς τις επαφες τους και θα μπω στο νοημα!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εδώ ένα παράδειγμα με θερμοστάτη 3 επαφών και την συνδεσμολογία του
Θερμοστάτης.JPG

----------

cooper007 (17-02-12)

----------


## mast4

φίλε μου cooper007 αν θέλεις να σου το αναλύσω καλός,πρέπει όμως να έχεις και τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις.Εξήγηση-στην ουσία αυτό που μας έδειξες ειναι ενας θερμοστάτης συμβατικός δηλ.επι της ουσιας αυτος ειναι ενας πιεσοστατης.και εξηγούμε οσο πιο απλα μπορω,μεσα στο σωληνάκι εχει ψυκτικο υγρο το οπιο αναλογα με την θερμοκρασια του θαλαμου ανεβαίνει η κατεβαινει η πιεση του.μεσα στον θερμοστατη εχει μια μικρη μεμβρανη που συνδέετε με το σωληνάκι(βολβο)αυτο.οταν λιπών ανεβει η πιεση του(αύξηση θερμοκρασιας του θαλαμου)αυτος κλείνει τις επαφες του(αναβει η μηχανη)και αντιστρόφως. οκ μεχρι εδω?δεν μπορεις οποτε να μετρήσεις τιποτα εκτος το άνοιξε-κλεισε.αν τωρα ο θερμοστατης δεν λητουργει σωστα απο θεμα θερμοκρασιων δηλ.πολυ μεγαλο dif(πολυ μεγαλος χρονος μεταξύ stop και start αντικατέστησε τον.

----------


## cooper007

> Εδώ ένα παράδειγμα με θερμοστάτη 3 επαφών και την συνδεσμολογία του
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29316



Πολυ χρησιμο σχεδιακι μιχαλη!Με βοηθησες αρκετα και σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## cooper007

> φίλε μου cooper007 αν θέλεις να σου το αναλύσω καλός,πρέπει όμως να έχεις και τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις.Εξήγηση-στην ουσία αυτό που μας έδειξες ειναι ενας θερμοστάτης συμβατικός δηλ.επι της ουσιας αυτος ειναι ενας πιεσοστατης.και εξηγούμε οσο πιο απλα μπορω,μεσα στο σωληνάκι εχει ψυκτικο υγρο το οπιο αναλογα με την θερμοκρασια του θαλαμου ανεβαίνει η κατεβαινει η πιεση του.μεσα στον θερμοστατη εχει μια μικρη μεμβρανη που συνδέετε με το σωληνάκι(βολβο)αυτο.οταν λιπών ανεβει η πιεση του(αύξηση θερμοκρασιας του θαλαμου)αυτος κλείνει τις επαφες του(αναβει η μηχανη)και αντιστρόφως. οκ μεχρι εδω?δεν μπορεις οποτε να μετρήσεις τιποτα εκτος το άνοιξε-κλεισε.αν τωρα ο θερμοστατης δεν λητουργει σωστα απο θεμα θερμοκρασιων δηλ.πολυ μεγαλο dif(πολυ μεγαλος χρονος μεταξύ stop και start αντικατέστησε τον.



Τωρα μαλιστα φιλε ακη!Ησουνα απολυτα σαφης και μπορω να πω με βεβαιοτητα οτι καταλαβα την φιλοσοφια του θερμοστατη και τα στοιχεια που μας δειχνουν οτι λειτουργει σωστα η οχι!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλή τύχη Παναγιώτη , (ομορφάααντρααα μουυ)  ... και άμα χρειαστείς να σου βάλουμε και "σος " για να "γλυστράει" ... πέρνα ξανά από εδώ .

Καλό είναι (αφού θέλεις να τους μελετήσεις τους θερμοστάτες πιεσοστάτες γενικός ) μην βασίζεσαι απλά κρατώντας τον οποιοδήποτε θερμοστάτη διαφορετικού τύπου στα χέρια σου και μόνο. Καλό είναι να βρεις και να περιεργαστείς θερμοστάτες που περιλαμβάνουν και τα σχέδια τους για να τα καταλάβεις και καλύτερα.

Ενημερώσου από Πίνακες κωδικών (που έχουν θερμοστάτες πίσω στην συσκευασία τους) . κάτι σαν Κ59L ... κτλ (δεν θυμάμαι που τα είχα δει αυτά τα στοιχεία συγκεντρωμένα) . Όπου π.χ. ο κωδικός K59L αντιστοιχεί και εξηγεί αν είναι θερμοστάτης καταψύξεως ή συντηρήσεως και τα όρια των θερμοκρασιών όπου είναι φτιαγμένος στο να λειτουργεί κτλ. 

Επίσης προχώρα και στους ψηφιακούς θερμοστάτες που έχουν επίσης ωραίο ενδιαφέρον.

----------

cooper007 (18-02-12)

----------


## cooper007

Χαχαοχαοχαχαοχαχα!!!Εισαι θεος ρε μιχαλη!Ξερεις κατι,δεν υπαρχουν πολλοι οπως εισαι εσυ,που μεταδιδεις την γνωση σου χωρις να απαιτεις κατι ή να το παιξεις οτι εισαι καποιος (δηλ.ο ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑΣ) Αν και ενα παλιο αφεντικο που ειχα,μου ελεγε οτι μαστορας ειναι μονο της κατσικας ο κολος!!!Ειμαι στον χωρο απο το 2000 (ψυκτικος εννοω) και εχω δει αρκετα πραγματα πανω στην δουλεια μου (βλαβες περιεργες κ.τ.λ) απλα με την ψυξη ασχολουμαι τα τελευταια 2 χρονια.Εχω μαθει να ειμαι ταπηνος και να μην μιλαω πολυ.Παντα ελεγα σε νεα παιδια πραγματα που εγω για να μαθω εκανα πολυ καιρο και αυτο θα κανω παντα,αν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αυτο το εχω ξανα δει πολλες φορες και το ξερω.Εχω δει να γραφονται διαφορα απο συναδερφους του χωρου εδω μεσα,αλλα καλο ειναι να μην το παιζει ο καθενας οτι τα ξερει ολα.Σιγουρα ο καθενας μας ειναι διαφορετικος χαρακτηρας και γενικα τα αντιλαμβανεται αλλιως τα πραγματα,αλλα εδω ειναι ενα site που ο καθενας θα ρωτησει κατι,αλλος θα πει την γνωμη του κ.τ.λ,απλα πρεπει ολοι να σεβομαστε τα χρονια και την εμπειρια του αλλου και αν δεν συμφωνουμε βρε αδερφε δεν πειραζει καλη καρδια!Το λεω γιατι ειδα μια συζητηση που ειχες με καποιο παλικαρι καποια στιγμη και θεωρω οτι ειχατε ξεφυγει και οι δυο απο το θεμα...Τελος παντων σε ζαλισα,απλα θελω να ξερεις οτι σε σεβομαι και εχω καταλαβει οτι ξερεις παρα πολλα,αλλα το κυριοτερο οτι βοηθας νεα παιδια (και μη!) σε διαφορες βλαβες που μπορει να συναντησουμε!Σε ευχαριστω και παλι και για τους θερμοστατες ηδη βρηκα απο εψεμ εναν πινακα με στοιχεια ως προς την χρηση του καθε θερμοστατη!Εις το επανιδην!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι έχεις δίκιο Παναγιώτη , είχα έναν διαπληκτισμό με κάποιους (συναδέλφους προφανώς ) στο Θέμα (φόρτωση φρεον σε A/C) 
όπου εκεί υποστήριζα (έστω και ανορθόδοξα "περαν τον στάνταρ κανόνων ....επειδή κανονικά απαγορεύεται) να δείξεις μια παραλλαγή στου πως μπορεί έστω κάποιος ανειδίκευτος να βάλει φρέον σε A/C με την προυπόθεση ότι πρέπει να το κάνει στο κατά δύναμιν χωρίς να διαθέτει τα βασικά εργαλεία. Και "ξεμπέρδεμα στα γρήγορα" και χωρίς χάσιμο χρόνου

Φυσικά σε τέτοια σάιτ θα βρίσκεις και κοκκορόμυαλους να σου το παίξουν μάστορες και θα σε περιγελάσουν εύκολα όπως σε μένα όπου με περιγράψανε ως (Γιούρι Γκέλερ) και ότι κάνω "μαγικά" .  Σε θέμα που μου είχε τύχει ως προς μιαν διαρροή όπου διαπίστωσα ότι πράγματι έχανε κατά καιρούς... αλλά δεν μπορούσαμε να το εντοπίσουμε ούτε και με σύγχρονο ηλεκτρονικό εργαλείο που αυτό βρίσκει και διαρροές 1gr / έτος . 
Είχαν αρχίσει να με ειρωνεύονται λέγοντας μου " τα ξέρουμε εμείς αυτά από την 1η μέρα που μπήκαμε στο επάγγελμα !!" και μου λέγανε ότι δήθεν θα έβρισκα την διαρροή με σαπουνοδιάλλυμα , με φλόγιστρα , με αύξηση τις πίεσης με υγρά , και ότι θα το έβαζα στην θέρμασνη???? . Και απόρησα που δεν ξέρανε ότι υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος να αυξήσεις την πίεση σε κάποιο ψυκτικό κύκλωμα πέραν των στερεότυπων που τους μαθαίνουν στην σχολή. Φυσικά και δεν τους έκανα το χατήρι να τους εξηγήσω κιόλας.
Σωστά σου έλεγε το αφεντικό σου Παναγιώτη ότι μάστορας είναι σαν τις κατσίκας ......ο κόλος . Γιατί αν και εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ μου αφεντικό , αλλά ευτυχώς ένα - δυο καλούς συναδέλφους μου όπου από αυτούς αντλούσα "προφορικός" πληροφορίες πολύτιμες .... και βγήκα από σχολή με πτυχίο στο΄χέρι "διαβασμένος" περισσότερο στην θεωρία και ελάχιστα στην πράξη. Έτσι σε έβγαζαν τότε "παλιά οι σχολές " . Είμαι της άποψης ότι και τα μαλλιά σου να "ασπρίσουν" στο επάγγελμα πάντοτε θα υπάρχουν και θέματα που δεν τα ήξερες (γιατί κατά καιρούς συνεχώς) εξελίσσονται τα πράγματα με νεότερα δεδομένα κτλ

----------


## cooper007

Μιλας πολυ σωστα μιχαλη...Απο την οποια εμπειρια που εχω στον χωρο,εχω καταλαβει πως η θεωρεια απο την πραξη απεχουν παρα πολυ!Δεν λεω καλο ειναι να μετρας την υπερθερμανση αλλα καλυτερο ειναι να πας σε πιο βατα πραγματα γιατι και τις περισσοτερες φορες κοιταμε κατι το οποιο ειναι απλο αλλα εμεις μπερδευομαστε και παμε στα πιο εξειδικευμενα!!!Τωρα για το αλλο που ειπες οτι καποιοι το παιζουν μαστορες και τετοια,θα πω οτι στην βραση κολλαει το σιδερο...Δεν μπορει κανεις να αποδειξει στον αλλο για το ποσο καλος ειναι στην δουλεια του και ειδικα απο εδω μεσα που στο κατω τις γραφης ανοιγει ενα βιβλιο και μετα γραφει τα απαντα του ασημακοπουλου!!!Εδω ο δικος μου λογος που μπηκα ειναι να ανταλλαξω αποψεις με ηλεκτρολογους και ψυκτικους χωρις να θελω να το παιξω καποιος και μεσα απο την κουβεντα γιατι να μην μαθεις και κατι ακομα η βρε αδερφε να δεις πως το κανει ο μιχαλης?Μηπως ειναι καλυτερα να δοκιμασω τουλαχιστον να το κανω και εγω ετσι και στο κατω κατω αν δεν βγει το απορριπτω!Αυτο ειναι ολο!!!Τελος παντων μακρηγορω και δεν θελω...Να ειμαστε καλα ειδικα τωρα με την κριση που μας εχει τσακισει κυριολεκτικα και εχει ο θεος!!!Θα τα ξανα πουμε φιλε μιχαλη.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Επαναφέρω  το  θέμα   σε  ένα  ψυγείο  δοκιμάζω  διάφορους  θερμοστάτες  αλλά  δεν  βγάζω  άκρη,  δεν  κατάφερα  να  πετύχω  μια  σταθερή  θερμοκρασία  ή  θα  είναι  κατάψυξη  'η  θα  έχει  πάνω  απο  10  βαθμούς  για  συντήρηση  μιλάμε  πάντα,  καπου  είχα  διαβάσει  οτι  υπάρχουν  διαφόρων  ειδών  θερμοστάτες  που  θα  μπορούσα  να  βρώ  πληροφορίες  κανένας  σύνδεσμος?

----------


## Giwrgos 2

και εμένα είχε χαλάσει αυτός και το χρονικό και αποφάσισα να μην ξαναβάλω αναλογικό θερμοστάτη και τοποθέτησα ένα ψηφιακό σαν αυτό ..

Edit: Τώρα είδα ότι το θέμα είναι λίγο παλιό  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Γεώργο  κατ΄ αρχήν  ευχαριστώ  αλλά  πρόκειται  για  ένα  μικρό  δίπορτο  κινέζικο  ψυγειάκι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ή  θα  είναι  κατάψυξη  'η  θα  έχει  πάνω  απο  10  βαθμούς  *για  συντήρηση  μιλάμε  πάντα*,



Για να είσαι άμεσα καλύτερα από πριν , βάλε μηχανικό χρονοδιακόπτη ανά 15 λεπτο on-off . (2X  15λεπτα σε on , και 2 Χ 15 λεπτα σε Off διαδοχικά επί όλο το 24 ωρο) αναλόγως τις θερμοκρασίες που θα έχεις στο τέλος και τι επιθυμείς , κουμαντάρισε ανάλογα και τα 15 λεπτα είτε του On είτε του Off. Καθόλου άσχημα για πρόχειρη λύση μαντεύοντας ότι είναι μίνι bar απλό ψυγειάκι?
Όσο για τα παραπάνω υπογραμμισμένα , θεωρούσες και δοκίμαζες μόνο θερμοστάτες συντηρήσεως?
Η λύση του #19 είναι καλή και μην την απορρίπτεις επειδή είναι "κινέζικο". Δώσε μια φωτό την όψη ψυγείου με ανοικτές πόρτες / την πίσω όψη με το μοτέρ / και σε ποιο σημείο καταλήγει το τελικό άκρο αισθητήριο του θερμοστάτη.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Πέτρο  ευχαριστώ  το  αισθητήριο  του  θερμοστάτη  καταλήγει  στη  πλάτη  του  ψυγείου  μέσα  απο μια  τρυπούλα  που  έχει  δίπλα  στο  σφουγγαράκι  που  φαίνεται  στη  φωτό.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Να  και  ο  θερμοστάτης  αν  και  δεν  φαίνεται  καλά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/RANGO...215569119.html
Εδώ μέσα έχει το WDF-25L (μου το χαλάνε τα Ρώσικα?) θέλει μετάφραση ποιο κάτω που λέει σχετικά με θερμοκρασίες μήκος αισθητήρα κτλ Οπότε βρίσκεις ένα αντίστοιχο , έχει και μια αντίσταση μέσα την μετάφραση δεν μπορώ να κάνω.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Δοκίμασα  ένα  θερμοστάτη  καινούργιο  και  δούλευε  απο  -3  έως  9  βαθμούς  αυτό  τουλάχιστον  έδειχνε  η  συντήρηση  είναι  σωστά?.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η διαφορά μεταξύ παύσης (-3) και έναρξης (+9) είναι πολύ μεγάλη. Η ακρίβεια διαφοράς πρέπει να είναι περίπου 2 βαθμοί ,( αυτό λέει και στο Link στο #24.)




> . Контроля температуры точность: 2



Το -3 σημαίνει ότι άργησε πολύ να κόψει , και το +9 άργησε επίσης να ξεκινήσει . Δεν έχεις επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία με επίκεντρο κοντά στους +5 για συντήρηση. Δηλαδή να κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 4 και 6 βαθμούς .
Τι υποτίθεται μάρκα είναι το ψυγείο ?

----------


## pstratos

Δοκίμασε να βάλεις το αισθητήριο του θερμοστάτη (την άκρη αυτού που μοιάζει με σωληνάκι) πιο κοντά στον εξατμιστή (λογικά στην πλάτη του ψυγείου)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Δοκίμασε να βάλεις το αισθητήριο του θερμοστάτη (την άκρη αυτού που μοιάζει με σωληνάκι) πιο κοντά στον εξατμιστή (λογικά στην πλάτη του ψυγείου)



 - Το  έχω  βάλει  στη  θέση  που  έχει  (μια  τρύπα  που  πιθανόν  καταλήγει  στη  πλάτη  υποθέτω).

----------

